# Interesting Frames



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Lumberbud's ! Saw this picture and just knew I need to start another photo blog.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Great idea Danny Boy


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Self-portrait. I was messing with flash effects in a large framed mirror at my brother's house. 
.








.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

hehehehehe


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

You trying to scare the kids Danny Boy.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Cool I like the progressive age photo and frame.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Dr's Lake, Fl. South of Orange Park. Taken with a 2 1/4×2 1/4" medium format camera with Fujichrome 1oo


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Dan'um Style, now, that is way too cool.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------

